# Steam Juice Extraction



## NorthernWinos (Nov 18, 2005)

WALDO...RE: Steam Juice Extraction
Most all of my wines have been made with recipes from the book WINEMAKING by Anderson & Anderson....most of those recipes call for 12-20 pounds of fruit and 2 bottles of WineExPert [type] wine grape concentrate for a 5-6 gallon recipe. I have never made wine with fruit pulp in the must. I am new to winemaking and am only on my 17th batch of wine. 
Had always just made assorted breakfast juices, jelly and pancake syrup with the juices from the steamer, when winemaking came to us, it was an experiment to use these juices, and have been very pleased....the wines are usually clear at the first or second racking....[except for some wild plum wine that almost got thrown out.] 
We have been making drinking grape juice for years and I am soon going to try some wine from the steam extracted grape juice. The only grapes I have producing now are Valiant & Beta [Concord type] grapes and the juice is just like Welch's. Have about 15 various hardy wine grapes planted and the future is uncertain, only time will tell, winters are long and brutal here. I am not familiar with your Mustadines, are they sweet??? Compared to what other type of grape??? Like a table grape???
I usually will throw in a couple extra pounds of fruit into the steamer for the 6 gallon batch. I boil the steamer for about 2 hours, or 2-3 pans of water...more than they suggest...but want to get all the goodies out of the fruit. There isn't much left to the fruit by then, some pale seeds and skins. I pasteurize and seal some juices in mason jars and use them when I have an empty carboy, or some time. I freeze some of the fruits till I have enough pounds to make a batch, then throw them into the steaming basket while they are still frozen. Rhubarb I freeze whole and just break the frozen stalks to fit the steam basket.
So use your 6# of fruit/gallon and throw in a little more if you have them.
This is the amount of juice I have extracted from various fruits.
16# Raspberries= 9 Quarts of juice
23# Wild Plums= 8+ Quarts of juice
17# Strawberries= 8 Quarts of juice
20# Crab apples= 6+ Quarts of juice
11# Rhubarb = 7 Quarts of juice
Chokecherries...........varied
Blackberries............."
Blueberries..............."
High Bush Cranberries....."
Apples......vary alot, depending on varieties
not the most productive, 
but very good juice. [Cut apples in half]
Grapes......Vary, but really let the juice out fast
The amount of juice varies depending on the fruits you have, am sure you will enjoy a steam juicer. Good Luck and keep us posted...Thanks for your interest!!!





Hope you get yourself a Steam Juice Extractor...Search The Net....type it in the subject line and find one...it's a lot of fun and very rewarding.


----------



## summersolstice (Nov 18, 2005)

Looks like a good way to obtain some quality juice, Northern! So far
I've been making my wine and mead with frozen fruit or, occasionally,
the Oregon brand canned fruits. Your setup looks pricy though.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 18, 2005)

Rule G...it isn't cheap, saw one for a bit over $100....some less expensive are in aluminum. I bought mine well over 15 years ago for $75, that was alot of money at the time. If anything ever happens to this one, I would get another at any price. Once you have one, all your friends will get one also, my friends with any interest in gardening, preserving or winemaking have their own...it is a wonderful item. I have mine out and in use for many months during the summer. Treat yourself and your family ...Enjoy!!!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 19, 2005)

WALDO...RE: Steam Juicer
You done good with the one on eBay, glad you mentioned that....seems a good price even if you just "Buy it Now". I wouldn't have even thought of looking there.....they have everything don't they??? Hope you have access to lots of fruit, your going to love it...you'll be busy.


----------

